# GT: Game 49 @ Cavaliers 2/7



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







@








Los Angeles Clippers(24-24) @ 
Cleveland Cavaliers(27-21)

WHEN: Wednesday, February 7th at 4:00 PM PST; 7:00 PM EST
WHERE: Quicken Loans Arena in Cleveland, Ohio
MEDIA: FSN Prime Ticket; NBA-LP; AM 710



Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Sam Cassell | Cuttino Mobley | Quinton Ross | Elton Brand | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








 Shaun Livingston | Corey Maggette | Tim Thomas

Cavs Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Daniel Gibson | Larry Hughes | LeBron James | Drew Gooden | Zydrunas Ilgauskas

 Key Reserves







|







|








 Damon Jones | Donyell Marshall | Anderson Varaejo

Q's Quote:
"Clippers are still winless in the first game of back-to-backs but are 8-3 on the second and will be looking to improve that tonight. It is of course possible and we'll see if it happens."


Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 101-94
Q's Prediction Record: 29-19
ClipperNation Predictions: 4 Say Clippers Win, 6 Says they lose.



*​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Go Clippers?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i wonder if big z will school kaman...qross will have no answer for lebron...brand can handle gooden, but he will be playing 2 on 1 against gooden and big z, as kaman will be useless...the athletic backcourt of hughes and gibson should also create a lot of problems for us...the stragety matchup is decent as the cavs play a slow halfcourt offense, but i suspect that the cavs will out execute the clippers ultimately beating us by about 5....it's also a road game for us...

cavs 92
lac 87

nice try fellas...actually, not really...


go clippers!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

No one has hope left but me? C'mon people, Clippers better grind this out!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette is out with the flu.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, and Kaman vs. Gibson, Hughes, James, Gooden, Big Z.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cavs win the tip.

Gibson hits a 3.

Brand hits a jumper over Z.

Whats up with the telecast, it sucks?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Gibson hits a 3.

Clipper scores.

Hughes lays it up.

Brand gets blocked.

Z makes 1 out of 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits a jumper.

Big Z posts up misses and misses the tap.

Mobley gets fouled on the shot.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Kaman picks up a non-shooting foul.

Big Z posts up and scores.

Cassell flies down the score and scores easily.

Blocking foul on Cassell.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Big Z hits the jumper.

Cassell to Brand for the layup.

Hughes misses, Z misses but gets it back luckily and scores.

Brand drives and scores.

Lebron misses the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a jumper.

Varejao posts up and misses.

Cassell misses a pull up.

Lebron banks in a layup.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Is Maggette out with the flu, or is he out with the "flu"?

Anyone else see Maggette's comments about Dunleavy recently?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Varejao gets the blocking foul.

Brand posts up and hits a turn around.

Hughes misses a jumper.

Cassell posts up and misses, Livingsotn almost gets it back.

Varejao throws up a miss.

Haha Cassell with the odd "pass" to Brand who gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Is Maggette out with the flu, or is he out with the "flu"?
> 
> Anyone else see Maggette's comments about Dunleavy recently?


Yeah it comes at a very strange time. It could be the "flu" or it could actually be the flu. I know it is freezing down their in Cleveland right now but you never know..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston throws it away and then commits a non-shooting foul.

Hughes misses a jumper.

Cassell hits a nice turnaround jumper ardoun the FT.

Lebron drives quickly and scores.

Varejao fouls Brand, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses but TT taps it out to Mobley who hits a jumper!

Marshall hits a layup.

TT misses a 3.

Livingston gets his ankle broken by Lebron but he misses.

Brand misses a jumper.

Hughes misses a 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken.

Clippers down 1.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Hughes misses, ball goes out on a Clipper.

Gooden hits a jumper.

Brand posts up and scores.

Lebron drives and misses.

Livingston with the sweeet bank.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Lebron misses the layup but Gooden gets it and scores.

Mobley misses a 3, Brand gives it back to him who gets blocked.

Lebron travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston loses the ball.

Marshall hits a 3.

Brand misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 26
Cavs 28

A decent quarter by the Clippers. They have been doing a good job of keeping LeBron quiet. Also the Clippers are playing a more uptempo style.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Two bad shots at the end of the quarter by Mobley. They are looking good so far, let see how consistent they play in the next 3 quarters.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers miss.

Cavs miss.

Livingston misses.

Damon misses a 3 but ball goes out on Livingston.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Snow gets fouled on the jumper.

Snow makes 1 out of 2.

TT misses a jumper.

Offenisve foul on Pavolic.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Offensive foul on TT.

Big Z misses the hook.

Livingston hits the jumper.

Travel on Pavolic.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hughes misses, Big Z misses the tip but ball goes out on Kaman.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up 2.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

bingo???---always appreciate the play by play...thanks


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Pavolic drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Pavolic makes both FT's.

Livingston to Kaman who gets hacked on the dunk try.

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Jones misses a 3.

Kaman misses a jumper.

Travel on Snow, haha. Ugly finger-roll by him.

TT posts up and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Marshall bricks a bank shot.

Christie misses a jumper.

Pavolic gets fouled on the shot.

Pavolic makes both FT's.

Livingston gets hacked on the jumper.

Clippers down 1, 32-33.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes 1 out of 2.

Pavolic misses.

Kaman post up but misses the hook.

Pavolic drives and scors off of many bounces.

Livingston to Brand for the layup.


Big Z scores as he was open.

Brand misses the turnaround.

Hughes to Pavolic for the dunk.

Timeout taken by the Clippers.

Clippers down 4.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell hits the baseline jumper.

LeBron dunks, wow.

LeBron get a t for hanging on the rim.

Cassell hits the FT.

Mobley misses a long 3 as the shot expires.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

LeBron misses the jumper.

Cassell drives and gets stripped.

Hughes, drives, scores, and gets fouled.

Well I am out. Can't see the rest of the game. Best of the luck to the Clippers and for those who want the play by play someone else can do it. Cheers.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Maggette is out with the flu.


How convenient


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

sad showing so far.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

goddamit, this is ****ing ridiculous...**** this ****ing ****...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

watching this team play is truly depressing. i can't think of anything else to say.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Kamen is ****in driving me crazy with his sorry *** play. Did you see that wide open 12 ft. jumper he air balled. Nobody was within 10 ft of him.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Kamen is ****in driving me crazy with his sorry *** play. Did you see that wide open 12 ft. jumper he air balled. Nobody was within 10 ft of him.


i saw that...now let's never speak of it again.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

The Cavs aren't even playing that well and LeBron has like 8 points, yet we are down 20. I'm through watching games until they beat a good team.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

another terrible game


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clippers got raped


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

uke:

Like mentioned above, you keep LeBron in locked down and you still get destroyed? That doesn't make sense. You are suppose to win when that happens.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Remember guys, think positive! Each loss is one step closer to oden or durant!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> Remember guys, think positive! Each loss is one step closer to oden or durant!


since when have promising young guys worked out for the clippers


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man i know the Clippers suck but i dont really want to give up yet....we are only 1 game under 500
and the Wolves are struggling we just need to get it together....
i guess its good that i dont watch that many Clipper games anymore since i still havent gotten Cable or Satelite 
but DAMN
i keep track of the scores on some of the games through that Yahoo thing 
and Damn it is annoying when i check the score 1st quarter and they are winning then next thing i see they are down by ****ing 15+


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

cadarn said:


> since when have promising young guys worked out for the clippers


thats a great point....
the Clippers should stop trying to rely on "developing" youth and all that bull**** 
just get veterans what Sam and Cuttino did last year for the team should give them a ****ing idea :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> man i know the Clippers suck but i dont really want to give up yet....we are only 1 game under 500
> and the Wolves are struggling we just need to get it together....


Like was said in another thread, the Clippers aren't terrible or great. They are simply a decent team that plays horribly a lot of the time. This leads to a mediocre record. They keep flirting with the playoffs, and it really is a tease. I'd almost rather have them suck than almost make the playoffs but then not do so.

I wish they'd just make up their mind.


----------

